# what somatropin y'all using?



## pat.fitpro (Aug 9, 2022)

Hey guys wondering what brand of somatrpn you guys using and what's the result? I've tried Pfizer not bad any others?


----------



## pat.fitpro (Aug 11, 2022)

pat.fitpro said:


> ey guys wondering what brand of somatrpn you guys using and what's the result? I've tried Pfizer not bad any others?


Anyone heard of Somabiotech?


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm content with my "black tops"


----------



## pat.fitpro (Aug 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm content with my "black tops"


Black-top somatropin?


----------



## CJ (Aug 12, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> I'm content with my "black tops"


First lab to make tye-dye tops has a customer for life.  🤣


----------



## Syrian82 (Aug 26, 2022)

I am using prestige pharma. But the price does seem very steep to me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 26, 2022)

tillertropin


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 26, 2022)

Syrian82 said:


> I am using prestige pharma. But the price does seem very steep to me.



I was curious so looked them up.  I'm sold.  The site is just great.  Fully stocked products and so much information.  Take my money. The Asian pharmacist image really lends the final bit of credibility to push me over the edge to fully trust this company and its... ahem... products.



			https://prestigepharmaceuticals.com/


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 27, 2022)

I use fucktardatropin… it’s a really good brand. They been around since boards have been a thing..
No website. You just have to sit back and wait for someone to slip up and mention where  they get it..
 shhhhh. I see stupid people.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 27, 2022)

pat.fitpro said:


> Hey guys wondering what brand of somatrpn you guys using and what's the result? I've tried Pfizer not bad any others?



Nice try


----------



## fatherliarakos (Sep 4, 2022)

pat.fitpro said:


> Hey guys wondering what brand of somatrpn you guys using and what's the result? I've tried Pfizer not bad any others?


if you have the financial freedom i would suggest you continue with your pfizer genotropin its basically better compared to most, its the only approved somatropin in my country


----------



## pat.fitpro (Oct 12, 2022)

Syrian82 said:


> I am using prestige pharma. But the price does seem very steep to me.


I am using Somabiotech not bad, price affordable


----------



## pat.fitpro (Oct 12, 2022)

fatherliarakos said:


> if you have the financial freedom i would suggest you continue with your pfizer genotropin its basically better compared to most, its the only approved somatropin in my country


Pfizer is the best my buddy has been using it but not affordable for me lol.


----------

